# Making Pulley Wheels from Plastic



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I have picked up a router crafter and need to make a replacement plastic 2 1/4" pulley...I saw a link where a guy took a hole saw and cut 3 plastic disks.One was a little smaller than the other 2. He used a drill bit with a 1/4" bit.He sandwiched the small disk between the 2 larger ones and pop riveted the 3 together.I need to know where I can find some 1/8 or so plastic and what is the best kind or right type of plastic?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Any place that replaces windshields sells plexiglass and lexan . I like lexan as its not so brittle .
It comes in differant thicknesses ( I have 24mm ) so in theory couldn't you just route a groove into the inside of the outside perimeter . 
To start , I cut circles out of the lexan using a perfect circle jig and a 1/4" straight bit

Just a heads up , but brace yourself when you see the price for what you would consider a scrap


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Would use phenolic laminate (canvass or jeans). AC and PC, and other thermo-plastics, will change shape and melt under load.


----------



## bluewood (Nov 26, 2013)

I would use nylon it's available in a wide variety of thickness and small sheets. You could order the thickness you need and cut a grove in it under $20 for a 10"X 10" sheet. It even comes as a rod 2 1/2" dia, but very expensive ~ $75/ ft.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

See if you can find a small piece of UHMW plastic. The stuff turns easily on a lathe and is bulletproof.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Just a suggestion,
considering the usage involved, I would fire up the old wood lathe and make one out of maple.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nylon rope pulley might work...like for clotheslines...

Did a google for 2 1/4 plastic pulley and got all sorts of stuff...

The bore might not be right but that might be easier to deal with than making a pulley...


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*Make your own pulley wheel*

Mike,

Take a look at this, it might give you some ideas:-


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Some interesting ideas..Thanks everybody!!!!


----------

